# WeThePeople Nova 07 - VR Bremse



## Knacki1 (14. September 2006)

Moin

Es geht um das Bike hier

http://wethepeople.de/V3/product/211

Kann man bei dem die VR bremse entfernen ohne das an der Gabel noch irgendwelche Stummel sind?

Und mit dem Kabel... das ist ja an den Rotor "angeschlossen". Kann man das auch entfernen ohne Schaden oda so?

Edit... Hab noch vergessen... könnt ihr mir für das Bike ne gute leichte aber auch stylische Gabel empfehlen?

mfg knack


----------



## RISE (14. September 2006)

Wenn du die Bremse abbaust, dann bleiben die Cantisockel noch an der Gabel zurück. Wenn du ohnehin eine neue willst, dann:

Odyssey Race
Macneil ID
WTP Helium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knacki1 (14. September 2006)

Ich weiss aber garnicht ob ich 10 oder 14 mm Ausfallenden hab  

Kann man das rausfinden?

Auf der herstellerpage steht auch nix.


----------



## King Jens one (14. September 2006)

sollten 14mm sein. Nimm doch gleich das Addict oder das Bold da hast du keine Canties dran


----------



## Knacki1 (14. September 2006)

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=2001

Das Teil hat doch aber auch VR Bremse

Und mim Addict kann man keine Barspins weil kein Rotor... außerdem Scheiss farbe


----------



## MoesTaverne (14. September 2006)

Natürlich kann man mitn Addict Barspinns machen. Einfach ein etwas längere kabel nehmen  Rotoren find ich eh net so aber jedem seine Meinung


----------



## Dr. Dirt (14. September 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bikestation-bs.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=2001
> 
> Das Teil hat doch aber auch VR Bremse
> 
> Und mim Addict kann man keine Barspins weil kein Rotor... außerdem Scheiss farbe



soweit ich weis hat die gabel trotzdem keine canti sockel, weil die bremse mit so ner schraube oben in der gabel befestigt wird.


----------



## Aff?e (14. September 2006)

alter man kann (stell dir vor) selbst ohne bremse barspins machen
geil wa


----------



## Knacki1 (14. September 2006)

Was hatn des mit der Bremse zu tun?

Ich mein nur wenn man doch ne HR Bremse hat und des Original Kabel vom Addict kann man keine Barspins machen... und wenn dann nur nen halben...


----------



## King Jens one (14. September 2006)

Mit dem addict bekommt man nur halbe sachen hin den, 360 bekommt man auch nur zur hälfte gedreht. Das Kabel ist aber sogelegt das man den Barspin ganz gedreht bekommt beim Addict


----------



## Flatpro (14. September 2006)

wie ich solche menschen liebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (14. September 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich solche menschen liebe



welche?


----------



## Aff?e (14. September 2006)

solche :





> *Registriert seit: Jul 2006
> Ort: Aschaffenburg
> Bike: Hardy3 Ghost se7000*


----------



## King Jens one (14. September 2006)

aha mir geht ein licht auf!


----------



## Wasserflasche (14. September 2006)

Die Bmxgang erschreckt kleine User...Booojakasha!


----------



## Knacki1 (15. September 2006)

Ohhh seit Juli 06 ... toll

Hat des Bold jetz son Bremssockel oder net `? -.-


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2006)

nein.

meld dich ma im icq


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

